# Pcola pier



## grouperscooper23 (Jun 5, 2015)

Had a great day at the pier with 3 flounder one was the biggest this year Had 2 kings and both broke of and 1 shark great day


----------



## grouperscooper23 (Jun 5, 2015)

That was the big one


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

That's a stud flattie. Way to go.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

See any mullet close to the beach yet?

Rick


----------



## grouperscooper23 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nope not a single mullet


----------

